# Marketing jobs in Thailand?



## sammyBL

Hello, I'm in need of some advice! My boyfriend and I are hoping to move to Thailand next August. We currently work in Marketing and Project Managment roles and are fully qualified. I have no idea where to start in trying to find a marketing job in Thailand and whether this is possible. We would be looking to stay for at least a couple of years, and again I do not know where to start where visas are concerned. 

I love Thailand and Im desperate to start a new life there, 
Any help would be greatly appreciated, Sammy


----------



## synthia

Welcome to the forum! I wish I could be more optimistic, but it is pretty difficult to get a work visa in Thailand. As is true for most countries, you can't take a job that a local can fill, and I'm sure they have marketing people in Thailand. You would have to offer something special. Besides, wat sort of marketing can you do if you don't speak Thai? How can you work for a local company if you don't speak Thai? Then you would have to work for Thai wages, I assume.

I did hear about a project management position for a foreigner at a university a couple of years ago, working in their exchange program for English majors and their business in English program, so it is possible. I'd look at universities and international schools as one possiblity.

Your other option, of course, is to teach English as a second language. It won't pay really well, though.

Either way, you will have to go to Thailand to find a position, as their is very little recruitment from abroad. A lot of people visit and fall in love with the place and want to stay, and there are a lot of men with Thai girlfriends or wives, too.


----------



## owenjones

I'm sure you will have to come here to Thailand, say on a 60-90 day visa and look around. There are plenty of English language newspapers about. Often they want foreigners to speak (some) Thai - you could start learning now; the 'Teach Yourself' series is very good and comes with a CD.
Expect the worst. You may have to teach for a while.


----------



## SteinKR

Like Owen mentiones, it is very difficult to get hired into a company when you're still in the UK. The best way is to come here for a period, and then do as much networking and get to know as many business people as possible. 

Reqruitment through newspaper/ads are OK, but you will definately succeed faster combining it with networking.

Also take the suggestion of learing some Thai, as it will be a big advantage when seeking jobs.

Good Luck!!

Stein A.


----------



## greginthai

Honestly, as you are foreigners it will be very hard for you to find a job there as they will need to pay you a foreigner salary as well. But it costs nothing to try, good luck.


----------



## klikster

I would suggest they getting hired in the UK or EU for an assignment in Thailand is a much better way to go. Look up the Bangkok Post online and scan their classifieds to get an idea. Most will say "Thai Nationality".


----------

